# Ermine



## Bearblade (Dec 30, 2005)

Are these buggers common in southern Mi.? I spend a lot of time outdoors during my work, and I've seen a lot of critters, but this a.m. the cat had a snow white little weasel like critter that I think is an ermine. I've seen them in northern Wi., etc, picking the fat off deer we've taken, but never around here. I live in the Rockford area, about a .25 mile or so from a lake, pretty much old farm field and houses otherwise. Just curious if they're common in other folks' experience. Thanks!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Yes,

They are common in Southern Michigan. The Least Weasel turns white in the Winter and back to its normal brown over cream in the Summer.


----------

